# What's the Nearest Island away from your City?



## Brett (Oct 26, 2004)

^^ My city is on a island as well! And the island has many smaller islands inbetween it and the mainland. As for your city, it could aslo be Montreal.


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Stockholm consists of mainly islands..


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

In front of Callao, the port if my city, Lima (Peru), is the Island of San Lorenzo.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

From Lima the nearest island is San Lorenzo, there´s no population there but their are projects for building a megaport, aeroport and financial center.


















































View from La Punta District in Callao (Lima´s port)


----------



## 612bv3 (Oct 10, 2004)

mr_storms said:


> yerba buena island, the middle part of the bay bridge!


The nearest island to you is Alameda 

Anyways, since I already live on one, the nearest island is Yerba Buena Island. Actually, now that I've thought about it, the nearest island to me is Balena Isle and then Coast Guard Island, but they're part of the City of Alameda. 

Here's Alameda, Yerba Buena is the green island in the middle of the bay.


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

fair enough. but calling alameda an "island" always seems a strech for me


----------



## Jeff_in_Dayton (Dec 13, 2005)

As we are well inland the nearest island is Kellys Island in Lake Eirie, over 100 miles to the north....


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## 612bv3 (Oct 10, 2004)

mr_storms said:


> fair enough. but calling alameda an "island" always seems a strech for me


Why? It's surrounded by water on all sides. I know it once was connected to Oakland by land.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm glad to see I have the only radioactive island.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Renkinjutsushi said:


> Does the landmass that Indian Rocks Beach, Redington Shores, Madeira Beach, etc. belong to count as an island?


Yea it does its a group of barrier islands.
Here is the closest to me Clearwater Beach Island
















*Other Islands round here*


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

^^ Oh ok, thanks for the answer.

These are the closest islands to downtown Seminole.


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Peche Isle Population: 0.

Belle Isle Population: ? it's got a zoo.

Boblo Island (Bois Blanc) Population: 200?

and many other channel islands with little to no populations.


----------



## JAKJ (Oct 17, 2004)

Kangaroo Island (Third largest island off australia...so it is pretty big  )
Nearest major city is Adelaide (1.2 million)

Population is a couple of thousand, and a large tourist population.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

I live on an island.. Manhattan... there are many islands close by of course... the big one is Long Island.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

krull said:


> I live on an island.. Manhattan... there are many islands close by of course... the big one is Long Island.


Long Island is a really nice place! I would live there is I choose to work in NY!


----------



## boto_mix (Sep 14, 2005)

My little island, Isla de la Deva  que orgulloso estoy.....


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

/\ That's a beautiful picture.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

The Donauinsel (Danube Island) is right IN Vienna. It was artificially created in the 70s as a recreational area and hosts the largest European Open Air festival each summer.


----------



## HST (Jan 13, 2006)

Anacortes, Washington


----------

